# Rabbit > R32 kind of...LOL



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Today during my 40k service I decided to test drive a R32 they had on the lot. First time in/driving a R32 and I was really impressed on the feel and handling and the sound was orgasmic. But the peformance wasn't there for me.The salesman was cool so i could push it but it still was only a test drive. 
Although the r32 is faster, my rabbit felt more fun imo... Anyone else experience this? 

Having a rabbit and having test drove a mkVI gti and MKV R32 I can honestly say they are all very different.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

id imagine the rabbit is probably more nimble actually. I have not driven an r32 but I have been in the mk5 r32 and does have some decent power. r32's are not all that quick really and they carry nearly 500lbs more weight than a rabbit which effects handling. I also heard its hardly any quicker than a stock gti.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Where the R falls short is its curb weight. But you strap a blower in there, and you have a rocket. 

I've liked all the R's I've driven, but none of them have been stock.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Where the R falls short is its curb weight. But you strap a blower in there, and you have a rocket.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Turbo rabbit > .:R32 all day lol


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Turbo rabbit > .:R32 all day lol


 what about turbo rabbit vs mkvi golf.:R ??


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Tyler, 

Did you install one of the SRI's yet on your turbo'd 5-cyl?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mkv .:Rs have a decent ammount of understeer, normally seen on FWD cars. 

mk6 .:R is better.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone knows the MKIV R is king...


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> mkv .:Rs have a decent ammount of understeer, normally seen on FWD cars.
> 
> mk6 .:R is better.


 
MkV Understeer can be fixed with Haldex Gen2. Mine oversteers. 


I love my R32 and it's a FI monster, but I love my 2.5 Golf as a daily. Very fun. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

zevion said:


> MkV Understeer can be fixed with Haldex Gen2. Mine oversteers.
> 
> 
> I love my R32 and it's a FI monster, but I love my 2.5 Golf as a daily. Very fun. :thumbup:


 lol, we're talking out the box!! :laugh:


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

I also was at the dealer just last week for a few parts.. just as i was about to head out, i sparked a convo with a gental man who turned out to be a dealer who started just one month prior. I kind of schooled him about a few of the cars on the lot till i saw it.. The new Golf .:R talked him into taking me out for a test drive.. Well I now know the Rabbit is def lacking in comparison. I was Blown away! 

2.0T at 256bhp 243btq at 2500 rpm AWD.. Im sorry to say.. but i only have 6 payments left till ill be buying one.. The sound wasn't .:R worthy.. but the Power and AWD is where its at man.. 

I wonder.. .:R2.5T AWD would get not only the .:R Growl back, PLUS the good ol BOV form the turbo.. Fuel savings, less weight, C U M in my pants.. Best Idea Ever.. Thank you, Thank you.! (taking a bow)


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the MKV R32 sounds awesome and it's a blast to drive, but the additional weight combined with the power loss associated with AWD makes it not that fast. i also think it's lame that they used the same leather seats in the R32 as the GTI/GLI, just doesn't make it unique. 

i'd be all over the new Golf R, but realistically it's waay to expensive for what it is. i'd much rather pick up a used Audi B7 A4 TSI with quattro, or even an MKVI GTI. aside from the Golf R's aesthetic's i'm not that impressed. the new GTI/GLI interior is equally as awesome simply because VW decided not to bring over the amazing seats from the euro version of the Golf R. they really dropped the ball on this one...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the euro seats that we all love dont have side airbags incorporated into them... 

thats why VW didnt bring em.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a factory golf .:R vs my 2.5T would be a good go...

They are not THAT fast.until you chip them.then its all over.

I feel confident I'd pull it from the factory though


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i have no doubt you'd pull on a factory R, it may not even be close. how much power are the R's making with a simple UM stage 1 tune??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stock mkv .:Rs make less than 200 whp.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tear up on Mk5 .:R's pretty badly.I mean really bad. The r20 might be a better run, but i'm confident I'd walk it in stock form. Until its past maybe stage 2


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Tear up on Mk5 .:R's pretty badly.I mean really bad. The r20 might be a better run, but i'm confident I'd walk it in stock form. Until its past maybe stage 2


I dont know man.. C2 stage 2 puts down decent numbers for sure.. But the .:R even with the power train loss is out.. and the awd is really only in use threw 1st and some in 2nd.. with the weight diff and 236whp/248wtq stock.. (http://tunedbypsi.com/dyno-record.php?2012-Volkswagen-Golf-R-stock-258) i think even stock at a stand still would deff give you a run for your money.. and think with CIA, exaust, tune, you wouldnt have a chance IMPO. maybe a rolling start would be to your advantage..

Dont get me wrong.. i love my rabbit.. and not trying to discredit your 2.5T, but dont discredit the new .:R. after the test drive i knew i was going to get one.. but new? no way.. the Price is up there.. but it will come down.. and way quicker that A4.

Its no Lancer or STI but its up there for sure..


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

2.5 rabbit C2 stage 2 is at 244whp/288wtq.. WOW.. didnt know it was like that.. but im thinking wheel spin like a mother.. Bad ass none the less man.. Dreaming!!! lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is all fine and dandy, but i'm led to believe my turbo set up may push a bit more. Only from experience of a turbo 2.5 pushing 289whp that I ran away from.he was auto though so who knows


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm assuming you guys are talking about straight lines? .:R's aren't meant for straight lines. It'll shine most if you take it to a track or to some mountain roads.


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

IJSTROK said:


> I'm assuming you guys are talking about straight lines? .:R's aren't meant for straight lines. It'll shine most if you take it to a track or to some mountain roads.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The goRf doesn't have the option to disable esp... It's sad

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Straight line, yes
twisty roads? Meh
I live my life one quarter mile at a time
Rofl


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol. I daily my car so a straight line is how I judge what works best for me. I only make 2 turns on my way to work.


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> The goRf doesn't have the option to disable esp... It's sad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


it has launch control does it not.. so how does that work?


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Straight line, yes
> twisty roads? Meh
> I live my life one quarter mile at a time
> Rofl


hahah.. i love that line.. get a friend to test drive one, and figure it out... id love to see a video of this.. still skeptical i guess..


kiserhd

Join Date
Feb 2nd, 2008
Posts
527

Re: (the 100 octane kid)

Mine pulled 245hp 239ft/lbs (mustang dyno) with pretty much the same setup Jon has. Now that he relocated to the throttlebody pipe he should be seeing another pound to a pound and a half of boost. So those numbers should be higher.


thats what im finding more.. 245/239.. so you saying you'd win a strait just doesnt sit right in the least.. whats your Q mile time? have you tracked it?


----------

